# catch yo cat oct30th tment



## bigbass07 (Sep 22, 2010)

ok guys i know its gun season and all but this is the best date i could get open for us. sugar creek marina blast off at 12 noon on the 30th and weigh in at 12 midnite. the weather should be cooler by then and the fishing is just as good in the day as at nite. everyone knows the lake good enough to run it in the dark so safe boating shouldnt be an issue. a big plus is that there wont be many pleasure boaters out either. same entry fee $150.00 and 5 fish limit. we will release all fish over 10#'s and we will have a dead fish penality.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 22, 2010)

I am there! Love the new rules too!!


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> I am there! Love the new rules too!!



i figure we will try a daytime tment on this one. it cant hurt maybe we can get at least 10 boats. regaurdless the payout is great and the tment is run first class . thats just a quote from all the guys who have fished with us LOL.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 22, 2010)

We'll be there, heck might even put Doodleflop into his Halloween catfish costume for the event. Glad to see the live weigh in also, it's a little more work but worth it in the long run.


----------



## bigbass07 (Sep 22, 2010)

j_seph said:


> We'll be there, heck might even put Doodleflop into his Halloween catfish costume for the event. Glad to see the live weigh in also, it's a little more work but worth it in the long run.



if yall can post it on the other catfish forums.  call all your friends that fish them and invite them. lets get this thing 20 boats or better


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 23, 2010)

Like the new rules also. Maybe the day time fishin will draw more boats too. We will be there for sure.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 23, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> Like the new rules also. Maybe the day time fishin will draw more boats too. We will be there for sure.


 Your still going down


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks Joe I ain't gotta doodleflop em!!!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Sep 26, 2010)

May go down but not with out a fight. Your day will come and it very well may be Oct 30th.. I am not gonna talk smack because of what happened at the last tourney.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 27, 2010)

Boo!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 29, 2010)

Possum on a gum bush Doodle, it worked, scared em all off. Hehehe


----------



## doodleflop (Sep 30, 2010)

Skeered they are all just plain skeered I say. Joe I think we've took this thread over. Big bass is gonna have to start another one.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 3, 2010)

Trust me guys, yall are the last ones we are scared of... I am just keepin my mouth shut.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 3, 2010)

Dreamer69 said:


> Trust me guys, yall are the last ones we are scared of... I am just keepin my mouth shut.



I aint skeered of nothing but running out of lil debbies


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 3, 2010)

Here kitty kitty!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 3, 2010)

Dont worry SOS i always bring plenty.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 4, 2010)

Just heard on CNN that Little Debbie just filed for bankruptcy.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 4, 2010)

Thats fine. There are other snacks. Anything else?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe other snacks but I've seen SOS on lance brand before and let's just say, it was pretty darn funny.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 4, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Maybe other snacks but I've seen SOS on lance brand before and let's just say, it was pretty darn funny.



yep its like a crakhead going through withdrawals. It's not pretty


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 6, 2010)

I see that from Joe everytime we go fish.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> I see that from Joe everytime we go fish.



That's cause u won't get up and catch a fish. I need to find something to keep your butt awake. Hmmmm no what could that be....... Aha I got it!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 6, 2010)

j_seph said:


> That's cause u won't get up and catch a fish. I need to find something to keep your butt awake. Hmmmm no what could that be....... Aha I got it!



So Joe you saying you catch all the fish while he is over there doodlefloppin? This ought to get good.


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 6, 2010)

It goes both ways we take turns each tournament catching fish. If we both were to start catching them at the same time it would be ugly for y'all. 

So what's gonna keep me awake Joe?


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> It goes both ways we take turns each tournament catching fish. If we both were to start catching them at the same time it would be ugly for y'all.
> 
> So what's gonna keep me awake Joe?


I got some pictures of SOS w/o little debbies


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 6, 2010)

j_seph said:


> I got some pictures of SOS w/o little debbies



Yeah really? We gonna have pictures of yalls faces when weigh in comes Oct 30th when we beat yall.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2010)

Would not be the first time we've been beat, just the first time for y'all to win!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well I have only fished one with yall.. But you have a point


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 6, 2010)

This is the picture Joe showed me of SOS with little Debbie withdrawals.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 6, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> This is the picture Joe showed me of SOS with little Debbie withdrawals.



Pretty Close!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 6, 2010)

Just wait till the SOS lying in the floor of the boat at the Altamaha sleeping pics show up!


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 12, 2010)

Tic toc it's getting closer!!!


----------



## doodleflop (Oct 21, 2010)

Here you go sultan it's gonna be floating at the dam waiting on you!





They also come in chocolate.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 21, 2010)

doodleflop said:


> Here you go sultan it's gonna be floating at the dam waiting on you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good I will be down that way. Been doing good down there


----------



## bigbass07 (Oct 21, 2010)

yea guys its getting close. keep reminding all your friends and fellow anglers. we need a big turn out on this one.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2010)

Y'all still wanting to have a catfish tournament?
Heck Sultan time you got to the dam it would be time for you to turn around and come back. Might wanna put some Helium in those pontoons cause I've heard you been eating a few too many little debbies.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 22, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Y'all still wanting to have a catfish tournament?
> Heck Sultan time you got to the dam it would be time for you to turn around and come back. Might wanna put some Helium in those pontoons cause I've heard you been eating a few too many little debbies.



Helium? That's where we keep the beer!


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Helium? That's where we keep the beer!



Hey Sultan dont tell all where we keep everything..


----------



## j_seph (Oct 22, 2010)

Too late, I already know he keeps the rolling papers in his hat band.



I heard that the fish were not biting too good down there. Guess no one has hit our hole yet!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 22, 2010)

*Just heard that Sultan and Dreamer both are in need of a partner*

Rumor has it that dreamer tried to get the last zebra cake and sos tried to get the last live bream.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Oct 24, 2010)

j_seph said:


> Rumor has it that dreamer tried to get the last zebra cake and sos tried to get the last live bream.



Thats what you get for listening to rumors and not facts and going to the source..


----------

